# nicht bootfähig



## ::emanuel:: (16. September 2003)

mein suse linux 7.6 lässt sich nicht starten (mann kommt zwar in die eingabeaufforderung aber nicht zum desktop), weil sich apache2 mit irgendetwas anderem nicht verträgt. was könnte ich da machen?

mfg
emanuel


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

hi,

wenn du dich einloggen kannst dann deaktivier den apache damit er nicht automatisch hochfährt.

in /etc/init.d/rc5.d/ die Datei Sxxapache(oder wie sie bei dir heisst) auf xSxxapache umbenennen
neu booten und gucka was passiert 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Christian Fein (16. September 2003)

Das Apache init Script aus dem betreffenden Runlevel rausnehmen.

Bei SuSE 7.3 geht das über die rc.config bei 8.0/8.2 so wie es sich gehört über /etc/rc.[runlevel] scripte.

Es gibt kein SuSE 7.6 weshalb ich davon ausgehe das du 7.3 hast.
Schau mal bitte in /etc/rc.config und ändere die option:

START_HTTPD="yes"
in
START_HTTPD="no"

Du kannst das system über cd starten und somit auf die shell kommen um mit $editor diese einstellung zu tätigen


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

ja das war natürlich die Musterlösung.


----------



## Christian Fein (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *ja das war natürlich die Musterlösung.  *


nö nur wiedermal SuSE Sonderweg


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

....ja für Suse vergass ich zu schreiben 


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## ::emanuel:: (16. September 2003)

> Es gibt kein SuSE 7.6 weshalb ich davon ausgehe das du 7.3 hast.



du hast vollkommen recht, ich hab 7.3. *g* wo sind nur meine gedanken gewesen.

und übrigens - es funktioniert jetzt wieder. danke!


----------

